# TPF Mentor - Continuous shooting at slow shutter assignment



## jcdeboever (Mar 19, 2017)

Goal was to burst 3 to 5 images (I took 5 but posted 3 because last two were no different), hand held, at slow shutter speed, using widest (18mm) and longest (55mm) focal lengths in lens, see how the camera would handle the focus and stabilization under extreme conditions.

 Note: XT2, 18-55 kit, no edits, straight out of camera. Scaled down. The first set (ford frankenstein)I choose to use the wider end because it had better light. I used the longer end in the harsh light for more of a challenge.

What I learned. That the lens AF system functions admirably under extreme lighting conditions and the lens OIS is way better than my previous system. I was surprised at that the sharpness maintained in CL single point focus, spot meter. I would have shot this differently but that wasn't the assignment.

First set 1/8 @ f5.6 ISO 1600 18mm. 

1.



 

2.


 

3.


 

Second set, I really tried to make bring this to the edge of fail, really pushed the boundaries. 
1/4s @f8 ISO 3200 55mm

1.


 

2.


 

3.


----------



## Derrel (Mar 19, 2017)

Pretty good overall performance! The new Fuji is treating you well.


----------



## astroNikon (Mar 19, 2017)

Good performance on some fast moving objects !!  LOL


----------



## Gary A. (Mar 19, 2017)

Nice, especially for a kit lens.  The first set is about 1.5 to 2 stops under Rule-of-Thumb.

The second set is most impressive at about 4 stops under the Rule-of-Thumb. 

Just wondering why you went to high ISO's of 1600 and 3200 when you had plenty of aperture?  The shallower the DOF the more critical the focus.


----------



## jcdeboever (Mar 19, 2017)

Gary A. said:


> Nice, especially for a kit lens.  The first set is about 1.5 to 2 stops under Rule-of-Thumb.
> 
> The second set is most impressive at about 4 stops under the rule of thumb.
> 
> Just wondering why you went to high ISO's of 1600 and 3200 when you had plenty of aperture?  The shallower the DOF the more critical the focus.


Trying to keep them sharp. Normally for a scene like this,  DOF is totally messed up no matter what I do..


----------



## tirediron (Mar 19, 2017)

Nicely done!  That Oliver 90 is a massive beast!  Any more shots of that Ford 2N sprayer rig?  Is that home-brew or a conversion kit?


----------



## astroNikon (Mar 19, 2017)

tirediron said:


> Nicely done!  That Oliver 90 is a massive beast!  Any more shots of that Ford 2N sprayer rig?  Is that home-brew or a conversion kit?


Sprayer rig?
I wondered why it looked like a tarantula.


----------



## Derrel (Mar 19, 2017)

Regarding the Oliver 90: it looks to me that the first of the three shots is the most crisp and detailed. Not by a lot, but by enough to call that the best of the three shots.


----------



## jcdeboever (Mar 19, 2017)

tirediron said:


> Nicely done!  That Oliver 90 is a massive beast!  Any more shots of that Ford 2N sprayer rig?  Is that home-brew or a conversion kit?


Not sure, the guy wasn't around because I wanted to ask him about it. I may have a couple but nothing close up, some lonely goober was falling me around trying to be my friend and he broke my mojo up when I moved in for detail shots. The dude wouldn't leave me alone, my fault though, I was talking to him over by some wizzers and a antique sewing machine. He basically gave me the history of the sewing machine....Uuug. that's when the man love developed unknowingly at the time.


----------



## Derrel (Mar 19, 2017)

JC: (pasted from the Coffe House thread)
I've not had the best luck on indoor focusing (auto or manual) with any of my macro lenses when shooting beyond about 5 feet or so. Many macros lenses have hair-trigger focus at longer distances, and some have slower f/stops too, like f/2.8 on the Tamron 90mm. This is often offset by good AF at close-up ranges.

It's fun to have new equipment to check out, and to get to know. I think we've all been impressed to see the results you've been getting on your new Fuji voyage. One thing I hope is that when learning the new lenses that you really give the camera and the engineering every chance to work the way it was intended to work, and that you remain open minded, and let the Fuji engineering and algorithms and systems actually work as they were intended to work. Specifically thinking about the AF system, and using ALL the potential benefits that Fuji's engineers have built in. I've seen so many people complain about AF speed or AF sureness or AF reliability issues, and then it's revealed that they really do not leverage the system, and they do stupid s**+, such as say, switching off 9, or 10, or 20, or 50, out of say 51 total AF points, and then they complain the camera cannot _follow focus_ on a runner, or a horse, etc..


----------



## jcdeboever (Mar 19, 2017)

Derrel said:


> JC: (pasted from the Coffe House thread)
> I've not had the best luck on indoor focusing (auto or manual) with any of my macro lenses when shooting beyond about 5 feet or so. Many macros lenses have hair-trigger focus at longer distances, and some have slower f/stops too, like f/2.8 on the Tamron 90mm. This is often offset by good AF at close-up ranges.
> 
> It's fun to have new equipment to check out, and to get to know. I think we've all been impressed to see the results you've been getting on your new Fuji voyage. One thing I hope is that when learning the new lenses that you really give the camera and the engineering every chance to work the way it was intended to work, and that you remain open minded, and let the Fuji engineering and algorithms and systems actually work as they were intended to work. Specifically thinking about the AF system, and using ALL the potential benefits that Fuji's engineers have built in. I've seen so many people complain about AF speed or AF sureness or AF reliability issues, and then it's revealed that they really do not leverage the system, and they do stupid s**+, such as say, switching off 9, or 10, or 20, or 50, out of say 51 total AF points, and then they complain the camera cannot _follow focus_ on a runner, or a horse, etc..



I do or would. I understand the AF system in this camera for the most part. It's the auto focus tracking, where there is basically 3 or 4 settings to adjust and variables within those. It's very complex and requires use of them to dial it in. I really haven't had much opportunity for that yet. Probably in Florida next month. As far as the 60mm macro, I will use it mainly for flowers and portraits. I love it with HSS as well, I haven't used it hardly because we really haven't had much sun. Now if Fuji would make a trigger for the EX500, that would be cool (got to buy 2 flashes to trigger one and I ain't putting one on top shoe, kinda stupid IMO). I am using a 6ft Canon Vello sync cord for it now. I've sent two defective Cactus triggers back, so I am kinda over them.


----------



## jcdeboever (Mar 19, 2017)

astroNikon said:


> Good performance on some fast moving objects !!  LOL



Hey, I was just following directions.... lol


----------

